# Upgrade cost



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

What is the upgrade cost to go from a 722 to a 922? Any advantages in upgrading the receiver as opposed to getting the $99 Sling box for the 722?

At least the 722 is a well-proven device that has not given us any trouble for a long time. Not sure about the 922 yet based on the posts I see here.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The upgrade was $200 plus install which if you have the DHPP is $15 otherwise $90 I think.

My 922 seems to have settled down since the last couple of updates. Except for a reboot on it's own last Sunday evening. I like the GUI on the 922 and the fact that you can use multiple EHDs via USB hub. That being said you might want to consider a 722K with the sling adapter. The 722K and 922 use the same OTA module if that's of interest and I believe they have the same size HD.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

rochrunner said:


> What is the upgrade cost to go from a 722 to a 922? Any advantages in upgrading the receiver as opposed to getting the $99 Sling box for the 722?
> 
> At least the 722 is a well-proven device that has not given us any trouble for a long time. Not sure about the 922 yet based on the posts I see here.


$200 or $400


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

olguy said:


> The upgrade was $200 plus install which if you have the DHPP is $15 otherwise $90 I think.
> 
> My 922 seems to have settled down since the last couple of updates. Except for a reboot on it's own last Sunday evening. I like the GUI on the 922 and the fact that you can use multiple EHDs via USB hub. That being said you might want to consider a 722K with the sling adapter. The 722K and 922 use the same OTA module if that's of interest and I believe they have the same size HD.


No: 722k has 500GB HDD.
922 has 1TB HDD.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> No: 722k has 500GB HDD.
> 922 has 1TB HDD.


If space available for your personal recordings is the question, the difference isn't that great. Rumor has it that the ViP922 has fully half of the space set aside for downloaded PPV content.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Not totally true. I have a whole lot more space for my (kids') recordings on the 922 than I ever did on the 722.


----------

